# LE and juice.....no way



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

http://taylorhooton.org/hoots-corner/another-cop-selling-steroids/

Notice how the Media hypes up "thousands of doses". Many of us bang "thousands of doses" every year. I wouldn't surprises "a dose" is .01mls.

Running 3cc's EOD for one year is 1095 mls (hence thousands of doses). Fucking Media fags.

Over-exaggerated crocks of shit.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 13, 2012)

Link doesnt work for me.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 13, 2012)

x2! Link is broken


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 13, 2012)

Link doesn't work for me either


----------



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll try to get another one.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 13, 2012)

3cc eod seems like a ton.   And link took me to my mail box


----------



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

http://taylorhooton.org/hoots-corner/another-cop-selling-steroids/


----------



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> 3cc eod seems like a ton.   And link took me to my mail box



I just push full barrels EOD (about 3.3cc's for 5 months, it was cake). Could have gone all year if my RBC's didn't jack over range :-(


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 13, 2012)

That whole Taylor Hooten thing is a big crock of shit anyway.  His fat ass fuckin dad doesnt want to step up and admit he is a shitty parent.  He cannot accept that his kid commited suicide because of him and wants to blame it on steroids.....Fuck that fat piece of shit mother fucker.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 13, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> That whole Taylor Hooten thing is a big crock of shit anyway.  His fat ass fuckin dad doesnt want to step up and admit he is a shitty parent.  He cannot accept that his kid commited suicide because of him and wants to blame it on steroids.....Fuck that fat piece of shit mother fucker.



I agree, while I wouldn't wish that on anyone, that guy definitely has his head pretty far up his ass. Extremely close-minded.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2012)

don hooten is a fuckin queer


----------



## PFM (Oct 14, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> That whole Taylor Hooten thing is a big crock of shit anyway.  His fat ass fuckin dad doesnt want to step up and admit he is a shitty parent.  He cannot accept that his kid commited suicide because of him and wants to blame it on steroids.....Fuck that fat piece of shit mother fucker.



Something about this guy I like ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PFM (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't give 1/2 a chit about the guy or his dad. What irks my ass is the trumped up media hype "thousands of doses". Math proves "thousands of doses" can be one guys gear for one year.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 14, 2012)

The irony of it a cop snitching on himself!


----------



## grind4it (Oct 14, 2012)

I read the artical and I love how the media immediately turns it into the guy selling roids to kids. Typical media bullshit. They paint a fucking picture instead of reporting the facts. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 15, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> if my RBC's didn't jack over range :-(



Bro,

Were you giving blood every 60 days?


----------



## IronCore (Oct 25, 2012)

some one should make a taylor hooten sppof page and wreck the father on it... that kid was fucked up from the get go... and his damn daddy doesnt want to admit HE fucked up and his kid is dead now...

have you guys read any of the shit on that site...

one of the FAQ`s was "Can you spot a steroid user?"... FUCK NO!!! unless you KNOW someone is using gear... or they are super huge with very low BF then it is dman near impossible to "spot" a common gear user...

they actually said you "CAN Spot a user" GTFO!!!


----------



## PFM (Oct 26, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I read the artical and I love how the media immediately turns it into the guy selling roids to kids. Typical media bullshit. They paint a fucking picture instead of reporting the facts. Makes me want to puke.



One the same page with you Grind, fucking Media Shitheads are nothing but pot stirring fucks!


----------



## PFM (Oct 26, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Bro,
> 
> Were you giving blood every 60 days?



Every 60 isn't enough :-(


----------



## Caballero (Sep 8, 2017)

This must be some kind of misunderstanding...say it ain't so! haha

Chief Asks for Investigation Into Possible Steroid Use | Rhode Island News | US News
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...s-for-investigation-into-possible-steroid-use


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 14, 2017)

A lot of officers juice especially prison and jail officers!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 21, 2017)

Apologies in advance if me posting this is against the rules Ugbb staff. But these articles are important for members to read imo. Especially for the new guys who are thinking about purchasing Aas online.  Be careful......

Hulk Body Labs Exposed EROIDS to DEA and IRS Special Agents | MESO-Rx Forum
https://thinksteroids.com/community...oids-to-dea-and-irs-special-agents.134388166/

Hulk Body Labs Busted - Operation Cyber Juice | MESO-Rx Forum
https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/hulk-body-labs-busted-operation-cyber-juice.134388163/


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 21, 2017)

what a fukN pussy,
I hate disloyal muthaFukaz like that
He better hope they don't treat em like a narcos episode
"Las Rata"


----------

